# Ink Mixing Systems



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm trying to get a handle on my inks, and am considering an ink mixing system. What are the rest of you using and what would you recommend? I work in plastisol.

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I use the WM Plastics HP2 system. After researching the others, I settled on this one and I'm very happy with it. The formulas are great everytime, and the ink is really nice to work with.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

neato said:


> I use the WM Plastics HP2 system. After researching the others, I settled on this one and I'm very happy with it. The formulas are great everytime, and the ink is really nice to work with.


Who makes it. I've never heard of it.


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

Wilflex MX system. Works great and is very consistent.With a scale and the system, it was about $500. It paid for itself rather quickly.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

ezilla said:


> Wilflex MX system. Works great and is very consistent.With a scale and the system, it was about $500. It paid for itself rather quickly.


Where can one buy this? Is it offered on the net ordering?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

So can you mix any Pantone color with these systems? Do they come with a Pantone color chart? Or do you have to buy that separately. I think they are pretty expensive aren't they?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, you can mix any color. 

You can buy a pantone book for about $60 from ebay. Every printer needs one anyway.


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

You can check FLORIDA FLEX: Ink Distributors, Inc. or Welcome to PolyOne Corporation . You will need to buy a scale. Get the Acculab VIC-1501. The Wilflex system should be around $200. It comes with two Pantone catalogs. Solid coated and uncoated. It also comes with an ink management system which is VERY handy. The scale will be another $200 or so. You will also need containers and lots of space to store ink, hehe.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, why aren't more people using digital scales from say a kitchen gadget store? They have the tare weight feature and depending on the model you get are very accurate. And, they are around $50. Just a thought though. It's what we use and it works well.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

mk162 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why aren't more people using digital scales from say a kitchen gadget store? They have the tare weight feature and depending on the model you get are very accurate. And, they are around $50. Just a thought though. It's what we use and it works well.


Yep, that's what I use, works great!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-Jewelry-Gram-Scale-1000g-x-0-1g-Bench-Scales_W0QQitemZ150188927442QQihZ005QQcategoryZ34088QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A lot of kitchen scales just aren't accurate enough. The one linked to above on eBay is only accurate to 1g (!!!) for example. When you need to add 3g of pigment in three or four different colours, that's not very good.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Oops! My bad. The one I use is accurate to .1 grams. That's what you need.

And Solmu, you're talking about a pigment system which needs even more precise measurement. A finished ink mixing system is a little more forgiving.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

neato said:


> And Solmu, you're talking about a pigment system which needs even more precise measurement. A finished ink mixing system is a little more forgiving.


You're right, my mistake. I haven't used a whole ink mixing system before. By comparison it would be a lot more forgiving, so I can see the advantage in that.


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

You guys think this scale would be usable?
Amazon.com: American Weigh Signature Series Black AWS-100 Digital Pocket Scale, 100 by 0.01 G: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## tiredew (Mar 11, 2009)

teezecrost said:


> You guys think this scale would be usable?
> Amazon.com: American Weigh Signature Series Black AWS-100 Digital Pocket Scale, 100 by 0.01 G: Kitchen & Dining


Hmmm, great question teezecrost. I don't have an ink mixing system but am also looking into getting one. Does anyone with a system think that the linked scale would work?

On first glance I don't see why it wouldn't...


----------



## inkwerks (Jun 29, 2008)

The worst thing you can do is cheap out on a scale. A cheap scale is not good and a good scale is not cheap. It needs to be accurate or you will be pulling your hair out wondering why your colors are off. We use the Wilflex PC based mixing system and love it.


----------

